# Pink spotting 10dpo



## Carly.C

Im currently 10 dpo 1st cycle TTC after MC in June at 6wks. I had pink spotting last night (9dpo) which i thought could be the start of AF, it lasted the whole night (i work nights so it was easy to monitor!) My temp is still high, although a little inaccurate due to working night shifts. 
I think it may be implantation spotting as I had the same b4 my BFP in June. I have everything crossed for this one, after a year TTC, its starting to feel like it'll never happen for us. This TTC is so draining, does anyone know when i should test? :thumbup:


----------



## mannymoo

Sounds promising Carly! Try testing 3 - 4 days after the spotting. Good luck! X


----------



## jen435

Goodluck! Must agree sounds promising :) hopefully.youll be holding a lo in may. Test in a few days maybe three more so hcg can build up! 

:dust:


----------



## shefali83

hi carly,so sorry for your loss. i had a mmc in july so i can totally understand. i have not had my first af yet. based on my ewcm and positive opk i am 10dpo today. i had spotting from 2dpo till 7dpo. i have white creamy cm now(tmi). Cant be implantation as per my knowledge as its too early.. 
But 9-10dpo seems to be the perfect time for implantation. fingers crossed for you. hope you get your BFP :) keep us updated !


----------



## Carly.C

shefali83 said:


> hi carly,so sorry for your loss. i had a mmc in july so i can totally understand. i have not had my first af yet. based on my ewcm and positive opk i am 10dpo today. i had spotting from 2dpo till 7dpo. i have white creamy cm now(tmi). Cant be implantation as per my knowledge as its too early..
> But 9-10dpo seems to be the perfect time for implantation. fingers crossed for you. hope you get your BFP :) keep us updated !

A MC is so hard to deal with and sorry for your loss. What some people dont warn you about is the pain u get with your 1st AF post MC. I never normally get AF pain but i was in agony. Eyes watering etc so prepare yourself, i hope it isnt 2 harsh 4u hun. 
I have everything crossed for this, and am hoping and praying it workis out for the best. 
How ru feeling? Ru ready to try again or u guna wait?


----------



## Aspe

I need your opinions. Here is my story.
I am wondering if what I had was implantation bleeding. So, last Wednesday evening after I peed, when I wiped I noticed a little pink spot on the toilet tissue. So I said maybe it is my period coming, so I wiped again with a new tissue and a little spot again. Maybe the size of a dime. I wiped a third time, and nothing this time. I researched implantation bleeding and it said implantation bleeding is usually pink and happens days to a week before next expected period. So, even though I missed my period last month, I should have started Monday (August 20), which was about 4 days away. Once on Thursday afternoon when I wiped there was more than just one pink spot on the tissue, still pink but almost watery. When I wiped the second time, there was nothing. All Thursday I kept a panty liner on just in case, but nothing since that one time. If I did it correctly, I seen the pink at 9 dpo. I described it to my partner as almost like the light Easter colour pink. Does this sound like implantation bleeding or?
Ok, so well, I had that pink on August 15 (two spots in evening) & 16 (once). August 20 af was due to arrive first thing in the morning. That evening I had like some pinkish reddish spotting only when wiping (3 times). Nothing since. Does this mean I'm out this month? A coworker said you can have IP on the day your due to start. 
I have never had a UTI before and it seems I may have it. I have lower back pain, acne, dizziness, and I can not come to the taste of cheeseburgers (and I love cheeseburgers). Aside from symptoms, what is going on? I would love to hear your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## shefali83

Carly.C said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> hi carly,so sorry for your loss. i had a mmc in july so i can totally understand. i have not had my first af yet. based on my ewcm and positive opk i am 10dpo today. i had spotting from 2dpo till 7dpo. i have white creamy cm now(tmi). Cant be implantation as per my knowledge as its too early..
> But 9-10dpo seems to be the perfect time for implantation. fingers crossed for you. hope you get your BFP :) keep us updated !
> 
> A MC is so hard to deal with and sorry for your loss. What some people dont warn you about is the pain u get with your 1st AF post MC. I never normally get AF pain but i was in agony. Eyes watering etc so prepare yourself, i hope it isnt 2 harsh 4u hun.
> I have everything crossed for this, and am hoping and praying it workis out for the best.
> How ru feeling? Ru ready to try again or u guna wait?Click to expand...

thats dear :flower: yes i am back to ttc.. we bd on the ov day and after. 11 dpo and bfn today.. 1st af after mmc is due this saturday.


----------



## shefali83

Aspe said:


> I need your opinions. Here is my story.
> I am wondering if what I had was implantation bleeding. So, last Wednesday evening after I peed, when I wiped I noticed a little pink spot on the toilet tissue. So I said maybe it is my period coming, so I wiped again with a new tissue and a little spot again. Maybe the size of a dime. I wiped a third time, and nothing this time. I researched implantation bleeding and it said implantation bleeding is usually pink and happens days to a week before next expected period. So, even though I missed my period last month, I should have started Monday (August 20), which was about 4 days away. Once on Thursday afternoon when I wiped there was more than just one pink spot on the tissue, still pink but almost watery. When I wiped the second time, there was nothing. All Thursday I kept a panty liner on just in case, but nothing since that one time. If I did it correctly, I seen the pink at 9 dpo. I described it to my partner as almost like the light Easter colour pink. Does this sound like implantation bleeding or?
> Ok, so well, I had that pink on August 15 (two spots in evening) & 16 (once). August 20 af was due to arrive first thing in the morning. That evening I had like some pinkish reddish spotting only when wiping (3 times). Nothing since. Does this mean I'm out this month? A coworker said you can have IP on the day your due to start.
> I have never had a UTI before and it seems I may have it. I have lower back pain, acne, dizziness, and I can not come to the taste of cheeseburgers (and I love cheeseburgers). Aside from symptoms, what is going on? I would love to hear your thoughts. Thanks

it does sound like IB to me.. did you test on the 20th?? :test::dust::dust:


----------



## Aspe

shefali83 said:


> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> I need your opinions. Here is my story.
> I am wondering if what I had was implantation bleeding. So, last Wednesday evening after I peed, when I wiped I noticed a little pink spot on the toilet tissue. So I said maybe it is my period coming, so I wiped again with a new tissue and a little spot again. Maybe the size of a dime. I wiped a third time, and nothing this time. I researched implantation bleeding and it said implantation bleeding is usually pink and happens days to a week before next expected period. So, even though I missed my period last month, I should have started Monday (August 20), which was about 4 days away. Once on Thursday afternoon when I wiped there was more than just one pink spot on the tissue, still pink but almost watery. When I wiped the second time, there was nothing. All Thursday I kept a panty liner on just in case, but nothing since that one time. If I did it correctly, I seen the pink at 9 dpo. I described it to my partner as almost like the light Easter colour pink. Does this sound like implantation bleeding or?
> Ok, so well, I had that pink on August 15 (two spots in evening) & 16 (once). August 20 af was due to arrive first thing in the morning. That evening I had like some pinkish reddish spotting only when wiping (3 times). Nothing since. Does this mean I'm out this month? A coworker said you can have IP on the day your due to start.
> I have never had a UTI before and it seems I may have it. I have lower back pain, acne, dizziness, and I can not come to the taste of cheeseburgers (and I love cheeseburgers). Aside from symptoms, what is going on? I would love to hear your thoughts. Thanks
> 
> it does sound like IB to me.. did you test on the 20th?? :test::dust::dust:Click to expand...

I tested with an Internet cheapie dipstick with not FMU, and it was negative. I think I may test tomorrow morning with FMU (or try to because I pee like 4 times a night).
I have a few symptoms but am not chalking it up to pregnancy yet. Beside from the above symptoms I can not stop peeng and today I noticed I got this awfulllll taste at the back on my tongue. Water will not even make it go away and trying to eat food makes me sick. Again maybe not pregnancy, but wondering is this a symptom? You know them non coated Tylenol, and if it sits on your tongue to long it puts off this gross taste, will I'm saying it's almost like that but worse.


----------



## shefali83

Aspe said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> I need your opinions. Here is my story.
> I am wondering if what I had was implantation bleeding. So, last Wednesday evening after I peed, when I wiped I noticed a little pink spot on the toilet tissue. So I said maybe it is my period coming, so I wiped again with a new tissue and a little spot again. Maybe the size of a dime. I wiped a third time, and nothing this time. I researched implantation bleeding and it said implantation bleeding is usually pink and happens days to a week before next expected period. So, even though I missed my period last month, I should have started Monday (August 20), which was about 4 days away. Once on Thursday afternoon when I wiped there was more than just one pink spot on the tissue, still pink but almost watery. When I wiped the second time, there was nothing. All Thursday I kept a panty liner on just in case, but nothing since that one time. If I did it correctly, I seen the pink at 9 dpo. I described it to my partner as almost like the light Easter colour pink. Does this sound like implantation bleeding or?
> Ok, so well, I had that pink on August 15 (two spots in evening) & 16 (once). August 20 af was due to arrive first thing in the morning. That evening I had like some pinkish reddish spotting only when wiping (3 times). Nothing since. Does this mean I'm out this month? A coworker said you can have IP on the day your due to start.
> I have never had a UTI before and it seems I may have it. I have lower back pain, acne, dizziness, and I can not come to the taste of cheeseburgers (and I love cheeseburgers). Aside from symptoms, what is going on? I would love to hear your thoughts. Thanks
> 
> it does sound like IB to me.. did you test on the 20th?? :test::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I tested with an Internet cheapie dipstick with not FMU, and it was negative. I think I may test tomorrow morning with FMU (or try to because I pee like 4 times a night).
> I have a few symptoms but am not chalking it up to pregnancy yet. Beside from the above symptoms I can not stop peeng and today I noticed I got this awfulllll taste at the back on my tongue. Water will not even make it go away and trying to eat food makes me sick. Again maybe not pregnancy, but wondering is this a symptom? You know them non coated Tylenol, and if it sits on your tongue to long it puts off this gross taste, will I'm saying it's almost like that but worse.Click to expand...

i had the same taste and feeling when i was pg. but then you are right it could be other things. hope it is what you want it to be :hugs: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Aspe

Ok, so today is one week from the last day I seen the light pink spotting (that happened twice). I was going to test with FMU, but company was here. I managed to hold my pee for 1 hour, then tested with SMU. I couldn't help myself but to test, only to be let down in disappointment. Why would it be negative? I had a spot of pink (on three occasions) on Monday(when I was supposed to start), so should I go a week from that? Or am I out this month :( if I don't get af by the end of August, I will be going to the doctor to demand bloodwork and an ultrasound because this is not right. Oh, how I hate seeing negatives :(


----------



## amjon

Aspe said:


> Ok, so today is one week from the last day I seen the light pink spotting (that happened twice). I was going to test with FMU, but company was here. I managed to hold my pee for 1 hour, then tested with SMU. I couldn't help myself but to test, only to be let down in disappointment. Why would it be negative? I had a spot of pink (on three occasions) on Monday(when I was supposed to start), so should I go a week from that? Or am I out this month :( if I don't get af by the end of August, I will be going to the doctor to demand bloodwork and an ultrasound because this is not right. Oh, how I hate seeing negatives :(

I've had midcycle bleeding the first cycle and now the second cycle after my MMC. It may be related to that as I've never had it before when I wasn't pregnant.


----------



## jen435

I had pink spotting a few weeks after d&c... Also some ppl spot during ovulation


----------



## Aspe

jen435 said:


> I had pink spotting a few weeks after d&c... Also some ppl spot during ovulation

If the spotting was ovulation spotting, shouldn't I have started af now or no?


----------



## Aspe

Carly.C said:


> Im currently 10 dpo 1st cycle TTC after MC in June at 6wks. I had pink spotting last night (9dpo) which i thought could be the start of AF, it lasted the whole night (i work nights so it was easy to monitor!) My temp is still high, although a little inaccurate due to working night shifts.
> I think it may be implantation spotting as I had the same b4 my BFP in June. I have everything crossed for this one, after a year TTC, its starting to feel like it'll never happen for us. This TTC is so draining, does anyone know when i should test? :thumbup:

Did you test?


----------



## jen435

Af used ti be every 28th day on the dot. Since i started ttc its usually late to very late now :( so hard to say the lp is different for everyone and if u didnt indeed ovulate one cycle it can make u late also. After over a year of ttc it gets frustrating


----------

